# Greek Tortoise Hatching



## egyptiandan (Dec 5, 2007)

One of my Middle Eastern Greek tortoise, T. g. antakyensis, eggs has hatched. Here's the whole process.


































Danny


----------



## demjor19 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg!!! how awesome! that must be such an amazing feeling to watch one hatch right before your eyes!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome pics Danny. I would never get tired of seeing baby tort pics


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome pics Danny! Is that the only one to hatch so far? So amazing.

Dee


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Demjor19, Tracy and Dee 

Yes it's the first egg, of a clutch of 2, to hatch. The other one should start very soon.

Danny


----------



## Cam (Dec 5, 2007)

OOOOH!
Our Calvin is an Antakyensis (per you and HermanniChris)...I can't wait to show our boys what he looked like 7 years ago...we never got to see him so tiny and fragile...bets of luck!!!

Simply beautiful...


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wonderful pic Danny and what a beautiful little Tort. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## stells (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pics as always Danny 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

wow... it must be very rewarding to breed these little buggers.
great pics! thanks for posting.


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 6, 2007)

Many congrats on this one and all of your hatchlings for the year, youve had a great year from what I can tell.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Cam, Robyn, Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Testudogeek and Anja 

I've had over 60 hatchlings with 10 fertile eggs in the incubator still and another tortoise pacing. I haven't even gotten any Egyptian eggs yet  I've had a very good year this past year.

Danny


----------



## TestudoGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> I've had over 60 hatchlings with 10 fertile eggs in the incubator still and another tortoise pacing.



60?! That's a lot of torts! Do you manage to sell all of them? 

PS - I'm curious: How many hatch on a "normal year"?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm keeping a few, but no I haven't sold all I want to sell yet. 
It depends on how many eggs I get. This year most of my females are mature now, so started to lay. I think my most before was about 35.
I've probably had about 90 eggs this year, all of them weren't fertile though.

Danny


----------

